# Symbols in "TOPIC" column



## Bildabob3653 (Nov 7, 2007)

I am trying to find out the meaning of the various symbols in the topic column, sometimes the appear red, sometimes black, sometimes scrolling, some have a little red star. I have tried to find an explanation but failed. Can someone satisfy my curiosity ? :?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Bildabob3653 said:


> I am trying to find out the meaning of the various symbols in the topic column, sometimes the appear red, sometimes black, sometimes scrolling, some have a little red star. I have tried to find an explanation but failed. Can someone satisfy my curiosity ? :?


If its red you haven't read the new post on the topic ...if its black you have.....and if there is a star its a topic on which you have replied


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

I have never had them go black I was going to ask is there a way to know if you have read but not made a contribution to that post. Any ideas why the ones I read don't come up black.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

GoneFishn said:


> Any ideas why the ones I read don't come up black.


Kelly my read ones are actually blue but wasn't going to nit pick over colour mate...red is unread...blue is read...star is your own replies in a topic


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Thanks Dodge I thought there for a minute that there was a third colour Red and Blue and the star I know.

Tight lines 8)


----------

